# CIS for dummies?



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyone have a link to a good read on the basics of CIS?

I own a CIS car, but ill admit I know jack about the system and would like a good starting point read.

any help is appreciated!

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

PDF Manual


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

Awesome! Much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

